# Cachecard driver install, CD or Floppy?



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm trying to follow Steve Conrad's Cachecard guide but he refers in Part 4 to "This part moves the required drivers for cachecard from the floppy disk to the Tivo Drive" although the drivers provided on these Silicon Dust forums are in CD format.

Which should I use? Should I be downloading the CD iso from here? Or to follow Steve's guide should I be making some sort of boot floppy?

Sorry about the simple question, bit confused though!

Thanks.

P.S I posted this at Silicon Dust but don't think it's as popular as here.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

If you follow Steve's guide you should have a boot CD which fires up the PC to give you a bash prompt, and a floppy disk with the latest cachecard drivers it. You boot from the CD then, run the cachecard install from the floppy.

Basic instructions here
http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2

Latest drivers for PC install here
http://www.silicondust.com/nic_install_pc_20050218.zip


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

cheers, I understand, and I also feel stupid for not reading the guide properly


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Silicondust has a boot CD that I prefer. It seems better at handling the LBA48 kernel than
the LBA48 boot CD.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Glesgie said:


> Silicondust has a boot CD that I prefer. It seems better at handling the LBA48 kernel than
> the LBA48 boot CD.


is that the one that johala mentioned? http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=990 here?


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, that is the one.


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

cool = thanks guys, I got my TiVo on the network!!!!  now to set the program guide up!!!


----------

